# Newest toy



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 20, 2016)

After twenty-four years of tent camping, with my greatest campsite being in April, we've decided to go the 'Tiny House' route. We've joined the ranks of the RV crowd.





Now we roll like this


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## Steve A W (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats!
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## sunshine (Jun 21, 2016)

Dang, down here you can only tow 2 trailers if you have a fifth wheel leading the way.


----------



## -CN- (Jun 21, 2016)

My dad tows the same way!
Except his camper is a bit smaller, but his boat is a bit bigger. The overall length restriction is 65 ft. here. 

You know that's not really camping, right?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 21, 2016)

-CN- said:


> My dad tows the same way!
> Except his camper is a bit smaller, but his boat is a bit bigger. The overall length restriction is 65 ft. here.
> 
> You know that's not really camping, right?



Yes,that's why we are RVers now. The whole rig is 65ft( +/-1in)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 21, 2016)

sunshine said:


> Dang, down here you can only tow 2 trailers if you have a fifth wheel leading the way.



Looks like I will be receiving a citation if I head that way.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jun 26, 2016)

Can't do the triple tow at all here in Florida.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a 1997 Dodge extended body 15 passenger van
that I use for my Motel 6 while traveling . . . 
if the weather is not too hot, we join some backpackers
for a weekend of fun in tent camping.
When pulling the boat, I am 36 feet going down the road.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 27, 2016)

Way to go Steve.....I'll be watching the highways for you to drive by.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 28, 2016)

Fishfreek said:


> Can't do the triple tow at all here in Florida.




I just read the Regs. and it's the dumbest thing I've read in a while. If I were driving a company truck(commercial vehicle) I would be fine. Since my van isn't a comm. vehicle I'm not allowed. Even though I have a weight-distributing hitch rated at twice the weight I'm towing, sway control, brakes on 4 of the 5 axles(brakes on the RV are sufficient enough to stop without using the van's). Unbelievable. Looks like FL. doesn't want my tourism $. Oh Well.


----------



## jethro (Jun 30, 2016)

NH either. We can't tandem tow here.. Jealous of your trailer! Looks great.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 31, 2016)

Last month the old van sustained a serious injury and is now on the IR. Found a more than capable player to take it's spot.


2016 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Express package. 5.7 Hemi, 395HP/410ft lbs, 8spd Auto, 8270lbs towing cap. More than enough for my needs.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2016)

Way to go Steve.....I'm jealous.

Where'd you find it? I've been trying to talk my wife into letting me start the search. After all, mine has 210,XXX miles on it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 31, 2016)

Sent you a PM Chris.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2016)

S&MFISH said:


> Sent you a PM Chris.



Got it. Thanks Steve.


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Sep 3, 2016)

I like the tandem towing setup. I used to do the same when we went four wheeling.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 3, 2017)

Just got it back from the shop(small warranty repairs before this season starts). Here's some recent pics attached to the new rig. Getting it ready for the first trip of the year next month. Look close you can see the boat behind them.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 3, 2017)

Way to go Steve... Can't wait to run into you guys again.

If you don't mind me hijacking your thread...I upgraded too late last year just before Thanksgiving. Keep your eyes open for me. There's not too many EcoDiesels running around in JeffCo.

BTW...it pulls my boat like it's not even there.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 5, 2017)

How do you like the Eco-diesel? To me they drive like big cars, your thoughts.....


----------



## fender66 (Mar 5, 2017)

S&MFISH said:


> How do you like the Eco-diesel? To me they drive like big cars, your thoughts.....



I've never loved a vehicle like I do this one! Hands down awesome!

And, pulling the boat hard....I'm still getting nearly 20mpg.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2017)

How many pounds can it pull?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 6, 2017)

Jim, mine will pull 8370 with the 5.7 Hemi and 8spd automatic. My RV and boat weigh around 6500, so I'm in good shape.


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks! We picked up an rv that we will park at a campground for now, but it's like 8500 pounds and I drive a 2008 Silverado with the 5.3. I don't think it will cut it. I need to keep that in mind for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jim said:


> How many pounds can it pull?



Not sure if you're asking me or Steve...but for EcoDiesel.....

Mine will pull 8,850 lbs with 240 HP and 420 lb-ft torque.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 6, 2017)

Jim, you may need to go with a 2500 or a 1500 with the biggest diesel you can get. You need something in the range of 11,000- 13,000 tow cap. I believe the best weight/cap ratio is in the 75-80% range. Less stress on the vehicle than if you were towing 8500 with an 8800 cap. JMO


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's how we are rolling these days. So if you see this rig rolling down the highway, give us a wave.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 30, 2017)

WOW !! AWESOME !!

You guys are going to have some great times in your travels !!

look twice-thrice before changing lanes !!


----------

